# tahihti village



## carmena79 (Mar 26, 2014)

I"m looking at tahiti village for sale online but neither the seller nor the tahiti timeshare office could or would tell me how much it would cost to convert a bora bora unit to points


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2014)

Usually it costs more to convert a TS to points than to simply buy one that's already converted. The conversion process is a profit center for the resort that they go to when sales slow. RCI charges them some number in the $300-$400 range, and the resorts charge around $3000ish.

Or at least these are the numbers we hear.

If you are wanting a Points TS in Las Vegas, Grandview usually has lower MF/Points ratio.

My advice is to keep looking.

Jim


----------



## carmena79 (Mar 26, 2014)

*tahiti village*

Thanks, will do.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 26, 2014)

What kind of points are you interested in? To Tahiti village is  much more independent than grand view. That can be a good thing or a bad thing so it just depends on what you're looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 26, 2014)

The eBay ad I was looking at for this resort said it traded in II so points may not even be an option with that ownership.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 26, 2014)

carmena79 said:


> I"m looking at tahiti village for sale online but neither the seller nor the tahiti timeshare office could or would tell me how much it would cost to convert a bora bora unit to points



T.V. originally traded as "weeks" through Interval.  A couple of years ago, TV became "dual-affiliated" and now also trades through RCI.  

The management company also manages Sands Of Kahana and they are converting owners from weeks to points (RCI) for around $5 to $7K (I don't recall precisely and I have heard rumors of it going up in price).  I suspect that the cost to convert T.V. would be in the same ballpark.   

I think that you could also use your TV week to join RCI with their TPU system.  The cost is just the membership fee (perhaps $99 a year).  I had called RCI about doing that myself.  If you are looking to stay in a timeshare for periods shorter than a week, then points are nice.  But if you like staying somewhere for a full week, then points don't offer you much, if anything, over using the RCI TPU system.  That system is similar to points in respect to your unit being worth a certain number of TPU's or trading points and you use those trading points to book one week exchanges.  

If you have to pay something around $5 K to convert to points, IMHO, you could probably do better just buying a points-based unit in Wyndham/Worldmark, etc.


----------



## carmena79 (Mar 26, 2014)

*tahiti village*

I was able to download the points directory but not the weeks directory. Does anyone know if the weeks tpu would probably be similar to the points trading powers? I bought a timeshare and joined rci weeks but will have to wait 6-8 weeks for the paperwork. As you can probably tell I'm a newbie.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking at one TS in which I own a 'week', and one in which I own RCI Points. They have fairly equivalent trading power. That said, if I wanted to do short stays, the points offer more flexibility, but I don't. All my exchanges are for a full 7 nights. I have however, rented RCI Last Calls- inside 45 days, straight-up rentals for under $300 for a week, and just used 3-4 days of the rental. Seldom prime property in prime time, but very handy in shoulder season if your schedule is flexible.

If you already own there, you might as well just learn to use it. Nice resort, and as Las Vegas TSs go, it's well thought of. Most of us advise against buying in LV, because it's overbuilt and very cheap and easy to exchange or rent into, often at lower than MF price.

If you are considering doing a lot of exchanging, consider actually paying the $15/yr to join TUG. That gives you access to the reviews by TUggers of thousands of resorts worldwide. Just one 'good' exchange instead of a marginal one makes membership a bargain.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Mar 27, 2014)

I was just at Tahiti Village.  It is a very nice property and reminded me of Wyndham Bonnet Creek a bit!  It is past the airport further down the strip and not too far from the (walkable) outlet mall 2 blocks away.  My family had a nice time over there.  We totally enjoyed the pools!  We stayed in a 1 Bedroom Bora Bora unit (great size) with the full kitchen and in-unit laundry.  Our unit faced the beautiful beach entry pool.  There is also a Lazy River Pool that was like a water park. This is a great resort for families or couples that want to stay in a smoke-free resort without the gambling casinos on property.

Tahiti Village had a sign saying "Celebrating Our 2nd year with RCI."  I don't think they are with II?  

I am not an owner with Somerpointe - which runs Tahiti Village , but I was able to snag a week over there for $199 or $28.43 per night with RCI.  I own with Club Wyndham. It seems that when RCI has a promotion with Extra Vacations or Last Call - Tahiti Village comes up.    The units were beautifully decorated and clean.  The kitchen had granite counters and stainless steel appliances.  Double sinks, makeup vanity and Jacuzzi bath and separate shower.  

The resort has free shuttles down the strip to NY NY and The Mirage. 

I did not attend the free gift meeting to learn more about the place and their timeshare system.   My price to stay there was just too good - that is why I tried it.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## carmena79 (Mar 27, 2014)

*tahiti village*

Thanks everybody, I am a member I just haven't finished up my registration.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Mar 27, 2014)

I was searching on the web to learn more about Somerpointe Resorts.  I found a FAQ page for them...here is the link:  

http://www.somerpointeresorts.com/FAQs.aspx 

Hope this may help?

Cynthia T.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 27, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> ...Tahiti Village had a sign saying "Celebrating Our 2nd year with RCI."  I don't think they are with II?
> 
> ...





BJRSanDiego said:


> T.V. originally traded as "weeks" through Interval.  A couple of years ago, TV became "dual-affiliated" and now also trades through RCI.  ....



The II resort code is TVV.


----------

